# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Zbulohen dy gurë të rrallë në afërsi të Mirditës

## RaPSouL

*Zbulohen dy gurë të rrallë në afërsi të Mirditës* 

Hamendësime dhe fakte të gjetura në kohë e kanë lidhur Ndërfanën e Mirditës, si vendi i mundshëm ku ka qenë shteti i parë i Arbrit 

Zbulimi i rastësishëm i dy gurëve në Mirditë ka rikthyer edhe njëherë vëmendjen nga historia. Hamendësime dhe fakte të gjetura në kohë e kanë lidhur Ndërfanën e Mirditës, si vendi i mundshëm ku ka qenë shteti i parë i Arbrit. Gjetja e dy gurëve vezakë të pazakontë është lidhur pikërisht me këtë tezë. Disa mjete të firmës së ndërtimit të rrugës Bechtel-Enka, gjatë gërmimeve të ditës së djeshme, rreth 500 metra nga Kisha e Gëziqit kanë hasur në dy gurë vezakë jo të zakontë, të përmasave gjigande. Sapo kanë parë këta gurë të rrallë, drejtuesit e mjeteve kanë ndaluar punimet e tyre. 

Në momentin e zbulimit i pranishëm ka qenë edhe një banor i këtij fshati, i cili, duke ditur se fshati i tij lidhej me principatën e parë të Arbrit, ka këmbëngulur që të bëhej sa më shumë kujdes që gurët të mos dëmtoheshin. Pas këtij zbulimi është lajmëruar menjëherë bashkia e Rrëshenit. Kryetari Gjon Dedaj i shoqëruar nga disa specialistë të kulturës dhe historianë është gjendur në Kodrat e Gëziqit për të parë nga afër gjetjet. Pasi kanë shqyrtuar dy gurët e çuditshëm, përfundimi ka qenë i vështirë për tu arritur. Hamendësimet kanë çuar në dy versione. Këta gurë mund të jenë pjesë e një formacioni gjeologjik ose një gjetje arkeologjike e hershme. 

Për të sqaruar këtë çështje janë thirrur në ndihmë gjeologë të njohur dhe zbulimi do tu bëhet e njohur edhe instituteve përkatëse në Tiranë. Drejtues të sektorit të kompanisë Joint Venture Bechtel-Enka nuk kanë lejuar gazetarët të filmojnë apo fotografojnë, pasi sipas tyre ne respektojmë kontratën vetëm me Drejtorinë e Përgjithshme të Rrugëve për çdo lloj gjetje, qoftë dhe arkeologjike. Do të jenë specialistët ata që do të përcaktojnë në ditët në vijim se çfarë janë këta dy gurë. Ndoshta ata do të jenë një fakt më tepër për të ndriçuar historinë e këtij vendi. Edhe më herët, në rrënojat e kishës së vjetër të Ndërfanës janë është zbuluar Stema e Arbrit. Bashkë me të është gjetur dhe mbishkrimi epigrafik i arkitraut të Bazilikës së Shënpremtes së Ndërfanës, që lidhet sërish me principatën e Arbrit. 

*Gurët* 
Ndonëse nuk është arritur ende në përfundime të sakta për gurët e zbuluar në afërsi të kishës së Gëziqit, specialistët kanë dhënë së pari disa detaje të tyre. Të dy gurët kanë përmasa të ndryshme nga njëri-tjetri. Guri i vogël i gjetur në formë vezake kishte përmasat 76 x 84 dhe 66x 84. Guri i madh i gjetur, po në formë vezake ka perimetër 380 cm dhe lartësi 110 cm. Me ngjyrë gri, i limuar dhe jo i daltuar, me përbërje homogjene, strukturë konforme, me peshë të madhe specifike. Guacka në të cilën u gjet, i ngjasonte një vazoje të stërmadhe. 

U gjet në thellësi 4 metra, në dy pika. Versioni i një gjetje arkeologjike qëndron në faktin se këta lloj gurësh mund të kenë qenë objekte zbukuruese të një qendre të njohur qytetare të lashtë, një objekt mbrojtjeje, stolisje, pse jo dhe objekt sulmi në të rrotulluar. Por do të jenë studimet e mëvonshme që do ti japin përgjigje gjithë hipotezave të hedhura. Ndërkohë nga autoritete e autostradës, është lënë porosi të punohet me shumë kujdes në këtë zonë.

----------


## BARAT

*HISTORI QË NIS ME PIRUSTËT* 

MIRDITA ARKEOLOGJIKE
Arkeologjia është një shkencë historike, e cila zbulon dhe analizon gjurmët e njerëzimit në kulturat parahistorike, para lindjes së dokumentave të shkruar. Gërmohet për të gjetur vendbanime të lashta e varre, për të zbuluar materialet dhe teknikat e ndërtimit të tyre, stolitë, veglat e punës, armët etj. Forma, ngjyra, dekoracioni, mjeshtria ndryshojnë me kalimin e viteve, duke u dhënë mundësi shkencëtarëve që të datojnë gjetjet e lashta. Kështu epokat arkeologjike në Europë dallohen: 
- koha e gurit deri rreth vitit 2600 p.e.s. 
- koha e bakrit deri në vitin 2100 p.e.s.
- koha e bronzit pas vitit 2100 p.e.s.
- koha e hekurit midis viteve 1100-500 p.e.s.
- periudha e qyteteve Ilire, rreth viteve 500-200 p.e.s.
- periudha e pushtimit romak nga viti 200 p.e.s. deri në vitin 400 e.s.
- periudha e hershme bizantine, rreth viteve 400-500 e.s.
Nëpër këto periudha lëviz dhe arkeologjia shqiptare dhe ajo e Mirditës.
Monumentet arkeologjike të Mirditës i përkasin kryesisht mesjetës së hershme shqiptare, që njihet ndryshe me emrin: Periudha Arbërore. Dëshmi janë varrezat e shumta zbuluar pothuajse në gjithë territorin e Mirditës: Kaçinar, Bukmirë, Shpal, Bukël, Malaj, Tarazh, Sheshaj, Përlat, Prosek, Baz etj. Varret e kësaj treve janë në traditën e të ndërtuarit të varreve në Shqipëri që nga periudha e hershme e bronzit, rreth 2000 vjet p.e.s. Në to janë zbuluar sende të përdorimit të përditshëm, ku ndër më të rëndësishmet vlerësohen veglat e punës, stolitë, armët (thika, sopata, maja heshtash e shigjetash, mburoja, fibula, vathë, varëse etj.)
Materiali arkeologjik i vorrezave arbërore ka ngjashmëri me fondin e kulturës ilire të gjetur dhe ne treva të tjera të Shqipërisë.
Në Mirditë ka mjaft monumente arkeologjike që presin eksplorimin e mëtejshëm, siç është fusha Papërdhok në Kalor etj.

*Gjetjet arkeologjike të Përlatit, Gëziqit, Mërkurthit, Bukmirës etj, janë dëshmitë e para të jetesës në këtë trevë. Ato i përkasin periudhës së gurit të latuar dhe datohen rreth 4500-2500 vjet p.e.s.* Të dhënat janë zbuluar kryesisht në shpellat e Mërkurthit, të Valit etj, çka flet se vendbanimet e para kanë qenë shpellat. Në të gjitha periudhat që nga neoliti i vonë, bronzit, e hekurit kemi vijimësinë e jetës në Mirditë. Jetesa me ato çka u dhuronte natyra, për shumë kohë u shoqërua edhe me përgatitjen e veglave të punës dhe të armëve.
Dalja e bakrit e sidomos e bronzit, sjell transformime të rëndësishme jo vetëm në sigurimin e ushqimit dhe mbrojtjen nga egërsirat, por dhe mbrojtjen nga grupet rivale, të cilat kishin filluar të përvijonin ngulimet e tyre, por dhe kërkonin vazhdimisht ngulime të reja më të përshtatshme për jetesë. Në këtë mënyrë, filloi organizimi i njerëzve në grupe dhe fise që zotëronin territore ende të papërcaktuara. Në këtë periudhë kemi dhe ngjizjen e fisit të pirustëve me një shtrirje relativisht të gjerë. Gërmimet arkeologjike të kryera në vende të ndryshme si në Përlat, Baz, Urakë etj, flasin për një prani të madhe të popullsisë ilire që nga shekulli VIII-VII p.e.s.

PIRUSTËT

Gjeografët dhe historianët i vendosin Pirustët në Mirditën etnologjike si dhe në Matin e mesëm. Territori i tyre ishte kodrinor,malor dhe mineralmbajtës. *Këta banorë duke shfrytëzuar pasuritë natyrore, të cilat duhet të kenë qenë më së shumti në sipërfaqe, filluan mjeshtërinë e përpunimit të metaleve, bakrit, arit, argjendit.* Dëshmi janë të dhënat për ekzistencën e minierave të Bulgërit dhe të Fanit, por dhe mbetjet e shumta të shkrirjeve, si dhe emërtimet që kanë lidhje me zejet e metaleve: farkë, gurë etj. *Mbështetur në këtë mjeshtëri të njohur të tyre, perandori romak Trajani transferoi shumë pirustë në Transilvani për përpunimin e arit.*Iliria, duke zënë territorin më të madh të Ballkanit, tërhoqi vemendjen e Romakëve që ishin të etur për pushtim territoresh dhe pasurim të vazhdueshëm. Fillimisht Pirustët qëndruan asnjanës ndaj sulmeve që romakët bënë ndaj fiseve të tjera ilire, por kjo s’do të vazhdonte gjatë, pasi do të kërcënoheshin dhe ata. Lufta politike midis Pompeut dhe Qezarit joshi Pirustët për të sulmuar zotërimet e Qezarit në jug dhe pasi i zotëruan ato u drejtuan drejt Romës. Qezari nuhati pasojat, ndërpreu luftën me Galinë dhe përqëndroi tërë forcat kundër pirustëve të cilët për afro 50 vjet nuk u ngritën më, por ruajtën territoret e tyre nga ndonjë sulm i mundshëm. Pas luftrave të shumta dhe qëndresës së fiseve Ilire dhe të Pirustëve, ata në vitin 12 të e.s. u mundën keqas. Lufta me Romën fisit të Pirustëve i kushtoi shtrenjt, popullsia u pakësua dukshëm qoftë nga lufta, por dhe nga skllavërimi i banorëve, djegjet, plaçkitjet etj. Krahina e rralluar prej banorëve është ripopulluar në kohët e mëvonshme, si nga shtesa natyrore e popullsisë, ashtu dhe nga ardhjet prej territoreve të tjera, siç lëvizin njerëzit në çdo kohë të historisë. 
Kështu dalëngadalë vendin e bashkësive fisnore e zunë bashkësitë fshatare. Formimi i këtyre bashkësive çoi në ngushtimin e territorit të fisit të Pirustëve dhe kështu shfaqet një emërtim i ri në përputhje me gjeografinë e re - Ndërfandë. Sipas gjasëve, i njëkohshëm me kalimin e emërimit Iliri në Arbëri. 
Gjetja e objekteve të njejta në të gjithë territorin në të cilin shtrihet Mirdita etnologjike, është tregues i jetës në vijimësi të pandërprerë nga i njejti popull.
Zbulimet arkeologjike jo të pakta në Prosek, Përlat, Kaçinar, Bukël, Tarazh, Malaj, Bukmirë, Kodër Rrëshen etj, dëshmojnë për një kulturë të zhvilluar materiale në mesjetën e hershme dhe midise. Veglat e gjuetisë dhe të punës janë treguesit më të rëndësishëm të zhvillimit të kësaj popullsie, duke mos përjashtuar këtu dhe zbukurimet e veshjeve të grave të kësaj treve

SHTETI I ARBËRIT
Ndër gjetjet më me vlerë, jo vetëm të Mirditës, është Stema e Arbërit e zbuluar në Gëziq, në rrënojat e kishës së vjetër të Ndërfanës. Stema është një shqiponjë me një kokë, me vështrim djathtas. Sipas të dhënave është simbol i Dukagjinëve. Së bashku me këtë, është gjetur dhe Mbishkrimi epigrafik i arkitraut të Bazilikës së Shënpremtes së Ndërfanës. Dokumentet, sëpari përmendin Progonin, i cili kishte hedhur themelet e shtetit që në fund të shekullit XII dhe kishte sunduar Arbërinë për 9 vjet, deri në vitin 1199, kur do t’ia linte drejtimin e shtetit djalit tij të madh Gjinit, i cili për gjatë 8 vjetëve sundim do t’a konsolidonte këtë shtet. Më pas është Dhimitri, që po 8 vjet do të jetë në krye të shtetit, deri në vitin 1215, në kulmin e lulëzimit të tij.
Ku e kishte selinë Shteti i Arbërit? Të dhënat e derisotme janë në favor të Ndërfanës, pasi në këtë kohë ishte një qendër e rëndësishme fetare dhe mbishkrimi i gjetur mund të hedhë dritë mbi princët e Arbërisë dhe epiqendrën e shtetit të tyre.
Arbërit dhe territoret që zotëronin shpesh u bënë lakmi e interesave të Perandorisë Romake të lindjes dhe princëve të ndryshëm të perendimit, por dhe e mbretrive të sllavëve të jugut. Lufta me pushtuesit Anzhuinë ishte fillimi i një lufte të re, që do të ndiqej nga pushtime të tjerë. Viti 1279 është viti i humbjes së parë për arbërorët, pasi humbën në luftë dy përfaqësues të shquar të dy dyerve të mëdha të kohës: Vlad Blinishtin dhe themeluesin e derës së Dukagjinëve, Duka Gjin Tanushin.
Familja Blinishti shfaqet fillimthi si dera më me zë e mesjetës. Ka dhe një fshat në Zadrimë që quhet Blinisht me banorë të shpërngulur nga malet e Mirditës. Në shekullin XII-XIV, kur kjo familje pati zenitin e saj, Shënpali, vetëm dy kilometra prej Blinishtit, kishte Kuvendin Benediktin, një nga kuvendet më të rëndësishëm të Arbërisë në kohën e mesjetës. Nuk ka të dhëna se kishte një kuvend të tillë në Blinisht të Zadrimës (kisha e këtij fshati mban emrin e kishës së Blinishtit të Mirditës, Shën Shtjefni). Familja Blinishti falë diplomacisë së saj zgjeroi mjaft territoret. Mirëpo rritja e kësaj dere solli konflikte të shumta midis sundimtarëve të tjerë arbërorë, por dhe me serbët, duke humbur dhe luftën me këta të fundit.
Një ndër dyert që po rivalizonte hapur me atë të Blinishtëve ishin Dukagjinët. Pas kreyngritjeve të viteve 1319-1336, kur në territoret e Blinishtëve po vendoseshin Dukagjinët, një pjesë e popullsisë për t’i shpëtuar sundimtarit të ri u nis drejt fushës ,duke u vendosur kryesisht në Zadrimë e duke marrë me vete dhe emrin e fshatit prej nga erdhën, tipar ky i mjaft banorëve që shpërngulen nga njëri territor në tjetrin. Dukagjinët siguruan daljen në Adriatik dhe sunduan mjaft territore. Jemi në një periudhë kur ka mjaft lëvizje të popullsisë nga njëri territor në tjetrin, nxitur nga pushtimet e ndryshme, por dhe për të siguruar kushte më të mira jetese. Kësisoj nis e shfaqet dukuria e dobësimit të fisit dhe e krijimit të bashkësive fshatare mbi bazë territoresh të përbashkëta. Për shumë kohë territori që zotëronin Dukagjinët do të përkonte me territorin që do të quhej Mirditë më vonë. Toponimet e shumta me emrin Lekë në Mirditë, që çojnë tek Lekë Dukagjini, janë një dëshmi që në këto troje sundimtarë kanë qenë Dukagjinët. Kuvendet Benediktine të Shpalit dhe i Shënllezhdrit në Orosh, Stema e Arbërit në Ndërfanë, janë tregues se zotërit e këtyre territoreve, pavarësisht emrave të tyre, e kanë patur epiqendrën në këtë vijë qendrash të afërta me njëra-tjetrën.
Në vitin 1417 për herë të parë në rregjistrat kadastralë të Venedikut, gjejmë emrin Mirditë, si mbiemër i Gjon e Pjetër Mirditës, në Manzabardh të Shkodrës, tregues ky se emri i fshatit apo krahinës, ka qenë i formësuar më parë se ata të linin trojet e tyre, të paktën që me rënien e derës së Blinishtëve, derë e cila ka qenë shumë afër vendit prej të cilit mendohet se ka dalë e ka marrë përhapje emri Mirditë.

marre nga:
http://www.mirditaonline.net/histori...amirdites.html

----------


## BARAT

gjetje arkeologjike te zones

----------


## BARAT

Guret e gjetur jane totalisht si keta te meposhtmit. Keto foto jane fotot e gureve sferike te gjetur ne Bosnje. Gurete gjetur ne Mirdite jane saktesisht si keta ne madhesi, por kane nje forme elipsoidale te lehte. nuk kam arritur akoma te gjej ndonje fotot te tyren . Nese ka ndonje person mundesi te gjeje foto ose edhte siguroje ndonje video te kronikes TV, pasi u dha edhe ne TV lajmi, do te ishte ndihmuese per te plotesuar informacionin.

Ketu keni edhe nje link qe u jep me shume sqarime ne lidhje me goret sferike te Bosnjes dhe kerkimet mbi ta:
http://www.robertschoch.net/Bosnia%2...owell%20CT.htm

Osmanagic, i lidh me piramidat e zbuluara nga ai ne Visoko, Bosnje

----------


## Kreksi

E shef Barat se erdhem me ne fund ne ne ate qe kerkonim, nese ju kujtohet kur kerkonim edhe ne piramida neper shqiperi si ajo ne bosnje dhe tham se po gjetem gur te rrumbullaket(vezakë ayehere do kete mundesi qe te gjinden ndertime si ato ne bosnje qe dyshohet se jane piramida apo terasa te koherave te lasta.
Pra me kete raste besoje se ata punonjes nuk guxojne qe ti demtojne keta gur... dhe me vjen çudi se si eshte e mujtun me te gjithe kete teknologji qe kemi sot mos te kete shkrepur askushi nje fotografi nga keta guret, kjo ndodh apo na ndodh vetem neve. 
Pra mos te behemi aqe naiv po duhet menjehere te mirren masa qe te mos humbin keta gur se ç mend kan ata puntoret do i rrokollisin diku ne humner...

----------


## Darius

Nje sekond se tani e pashe foton me vemendje. Barat fotoja eshte marre nga webi i Schoch dhe nese te kujtohet se kush eshte, ky gjeolog per mua eshte duke bere revolucion me zbulimet e tij. Eshte nga te paret qe theu mitin mbi moshen Sfinksit dhe ka nje pergatitje qe te mberthen me argumenta ne cdo rrjesht. Shkenctar i mirefillte dhe partizan i thyerjes se barrierave, Robert Schoch po ben histori me zbulimet e tij. 

Gure te tille jane te pranishem vazhdimisht ne zona ku ka piramida. Jane gjetur ne Ameriken Qendrore (prane zonave te Toltekeve dhe Aztekeve), jane gjetur ne Peru, ne Kamboxhia dhe ishujt Java. Nuk ka nje teori te sakte per pranine e tyre gjithmone ne piramida por mendohet se nuk jane te karakterit ritual por astronomik.

----------


## Kreksi

Kjo zone duket interesante  nga google earthe...

Ketu poshte nje foto se ku gjendet Gezqi....

Nese ndonjeri prej jush din saktesisht se ku jane gjetur keta dy gur te rrumbullaket ju lutem te me orjentoje drejte atije vendi.



Sipas mendimit tim personel, keta gur te rrumbullaket nese nuk jane gdhendur nga dora e njeriut atehere kjo form e tyre sferike eshte krijuar me rreshqitjen e akullnajave ku guret e nxene ne mes akullnuajave dhe tokes  jane gdhendur gradualishte ne nje periudhe te gjate kohore, keshtuqe kan marrur kete form qe shofim sot.

----------


## Zemrushja

> Nje sekond se tani e pashe foton me vemendje. Barat fotoja eshte marre nga webi i Schoch dhe nese te kujtohet se kush eshte, ky gjeolog per mua eshte duke bere revolucion me zbulimet e tij. Eshte nga te paret qe theu mitin mbi moshen Sfinksit dhe ka nje pergatitje qe te mberthen me argumenta ne cdo rrjesht. Shkenctar i mirefillte dhe partizan i thyerjes se barrierave, Robert Schoch po ben histori me zbulimet e tij. 
> 
> *Gure te tille jane te pranishem vazhdimisht ne zona ku ka piramida*. Jane gjetur ne Ameriken Qendrore (prane zonave te Toltekeve dhe Aztekeve), jane gjetur ne Peru, ne Kamboxhia dhe ishujt Java. Nuk ka nje teori te sakte per pranine e tyre gjithmone ne piramida por mendohet se nuk jane te karakterit ritual por astronomik.


Pak a shum i bie qe dhe ne Shqiperi te kete ndonje Piramide?

----------


## Darius

Tani per tani ka vetem gure  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## GL_Branch

Per keto Gure po flitet qe jane te kohes mesjetare jo antike pra te kohes se principateve te Arbreve. Arkeologet tane shqiptar nuk thane qe jane kohes antike ndoshta e kane pas edhe gabim?

----------


## Kreksi

> Per keto Gure po flitet qe jane te kohes mesjetare jo antike pra te kohes se principateve te Arbreve. Arkeologet tane shqiptar nuk thane qe jane kohes antike ndoshta e kane pas edhe gabim?


Si eshte e mundur qe nuk e solli asnjeri deri me tani as nje imazhe te ketyre gurve te kohnave te loshta, nuk po pyes per ato dy pllakat me mbishkrime te mesjetes, jo !

----------


## BARAT

> Per keto Gure po flitet qe jane te kohes mesjetare jo antike pra te kohes se principateve te Arbreve. Arkeologet tane shqiptar nuk thane qe jane kohes antike ndoshta e kane pas edhe gabim?


Kush te tha qe jane te kohes se arberit?
Kush doli ne TV dhe deklarate per kte gje dhe ku eshte deklarata e bere?
Ne cilat analizime u bazuan arkeologet, nese kane thene gje.

To quote Semir's (Osmanagic) comments from Robert's verbal conversation with him:

“It is interesting that even regarding the stone spheres he [Dr. Robert Schoch] did not say that they are man-made but, rather, *that there is no geological explanation for them*.
Apparently, this is the way a geologist thinks.”

----------


## baaroar

Këto janë fotot e objekteve për të cilat Gjergani i ka përmendur në një temë.
Objektet janë gjetur në Mirditë, mendohet se mund të jenë fosile.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Dalan,nese ke informacione; a mos gjendet aty afer fare kalaje antike a mesjetare,sepse me thane te drejten shum i perngjajne gureve te topave te medhej ose kapatapulteve antike.
Dicka te ngjajshme,me duket se kam  pare ne Muzeun e Kalas se Rozafes ne Shkoder.
Te flm.per fotot !
Shnet,
Guri

----------


## baaroar

> Dalan,nese ke informacione; a mos gjendet aty afer fare kalaje antike a mesjetare,sepse me thane te drejten shum i perngjajne gureve te topave te medhej ose kapatapulteve antike.
> Dicka te ngjajshme,me duket se kam  pare ne Muzeun e Kalas se Rozafes ne Shkoder.
> Te flm.per fotot !
> Shnet,
> Guri


Pse mos ke dëgjuar gjë për ndonjë top a katapultë të gjuaj a të hedhë gurë të tillë të stërmëdhenj mbi muret e kalave antike a mesjetare andej rrotull nga Mirdita ?!!!

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Dalan,a s`na thua  se sa jane keta gure,dimenzionet ose perimetrin e tyre,perberjen e tyre gjeologjike -perafersisht dhe pastaj i hjekim te gjitha pikepyetjet,pikecuditeset etj.,shenja te pikesimit qe i paske varguar kot.

----------


## javan

Gjykuar nga kembet e personit ne njeren nga figurat, diametri i ketyre sferave eshte aty nden 1 meter.

----------


## gjergani

Keto dy objekte jane zbuluar ne Gziq te Mirdites na nje brigade punetoresh qe punonin per rrugen DURRES QAF MORINE.Diametrat sepse jane ne forme vezake jane perafersisht sa thote Javan dhe jane fosile. Guri qe gjendet perpara eshte ne formen qe kane nje nga keto fosile por ketu nuk duket se eshte i mbushur me pluhur dhe copa guresh.Kur u zbuluan u lajmerua zbulimi i tyre nga shtypi dhe Instituti i ruajtjes te Monumenteve te Kultures te Shqiperise dergoi nje specjalist te pregatitur per ti verifikuar.Nga verifikimi doli qe nuk kishin te benin me nje monument arkeologjik por me fosile miljona vjecare.Per ti ruajtur keto objekte eshte pregatitur nje shkrese per FAKULTETIN E SHKENCAVE TE NATYRES dhe drejtorin e Muzeut te Mirdites qe te merreshin me keto objekte .Ku ndodhen tani dhe a eshte shqetesuar ndokush per to nuk di gje,vetem se institute ne bote paguajne goxha ti kene ne muzete e tyre keto lloj fosilesh.

----------


## XH.GASHI

Me habit  ngjajshmeria e ketyre gureve sferik me ata te Bosnjes dhe te tjera vendeve neper bote ku jan zbuluar gure te tille   per mendimin tim   keta gure paraqesin ; *  nje gure nje planet ne miniatur*.
Nuk do ishte  per tu habitur nese  zbulohen   gure  te tille, sa qenkan bukur  te punuar .
Sa do ta zbukuronin  fontanen  e diellit me nje guri kolosal ne mes  dhe nente gure sferik te tjer   per'rreth .


Mos ishte edhe Atllasi prej Mirdites?!

----------


## gjergani

> Me habit  ngjajshmeria e ketyre gureve sferik me ata te Bosnjes dhe te tjera vendeve neper bote ku jan zbuluar gure te tille   per mendimin tim   keta gure paraqesin ; *  nje gure nje planet ne miniatur*.
> Nuk do ishte  per tu habitur nese  zbulohen   gure  te tille, sa qenkan bukur  te punuar .
> Sa do ta zbukuronin  fontanen  e diellit me nje guri kolosal ne mes  dhe nente gure sferik te tjer   per'rreth .
> 
> 
> Mos ishte edhe Atllasi prej Mirdites?!


GASHI te jesh i bindur qe keto dy objekte jane fosile miljona vjecare dhe skane te bejne fare me njeriun.Pe tu bindur per kete shiko me kujdes gurin qe ka sherbyer si mbeshtjellje per keto dy objekte.Eshte mese e mundur te datohet koha e formimit te tija nga PROFESORE SHQIPTARE  STRATIGRAFE si Z Luftulla Peza ose Z Agim Pirdeni qe jane metermend jashtezakonisht te zote.Duhet te them se shkembi rrethues eshte me i ri se vet objekti

----------

